# Wellness Core or Back to Basics?



## ill810 (May 27, 2012)

My girlfriend and I each have a maltese-yorkie, and her sister has 2 as well. Currently our two are on Wellness Core. Recently her sister switched to Back to Basics and my girlfriend wants to switch for convenience purposes since the dogs are often around eachother and often try eating the others foods. I like Wellness Core fine with all the fruits and veggies and good proteins, although the kibbles are pretty big for my small dogs. The thing is that something in Wellness seems to dry my girlfriends dogs skin out and back to basics has fewer ingredients which might help, but I'm also not sure if I like that. My question is should I switch and if so, why? What would you guys do?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Both brands are decent foods. If your girlfriend's dogs don't have super sensitive tummies, it might be good for them to rotate to a different food for a while - especially since you say they have dry skin on the Wellness Core.

Back to Basics has a little more fat so that may help with the dry skin. As far as the fruits and veggies in the Wellness Core, that's mostly there for marketing purposes. Once you get past the first 10 ingredients in a kibble, the remaining food ingredients don't have much significance. If you do decide to transition to the Back to Basics, do it gradually over 7-10 days. Compare the calories in the two foods so that you end up feeding about the same number of calories.


----------



## ill810 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.. which food do you like more, or would you recommend a different kibbel? I got the transitioning down hahah they've also been on blue and solid gold.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I actually personally prefer less ingredients. The more simple the better IMO, even for a dog with no known allergy issues, etc. There's a lot of foods out there with a gazillion ingredients and I am just not sure it's completely necessary.

With that said, I think both CORE and B2B are nice foods and you can't go wrong.

I use Acana Singles line for my Yorkie and he does fantastic on it and loves it.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

ill810 said:


> Thanks for the reply.. which food do you like more, or would you recommend a different kibbel? I got the transitioning down hahah they've also been on blue and solid gold.


Well, since you asked, of the two I would choose the Wellness Core. I don't like "giblets" (liver and heart) as being the primary meat protein for a kibble. i also don't like Back to Basics inclusion of pea protein.

You could also take a look at Fromm Surf & Turf. The kibble size is very small; it has good fat % for healthy skin and coat; dogs seem to love the aroma; and the company has a great track-record of quality control. 

Grain-Free Surf & Turf dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

My vote goes to Fromm Family Foods


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I would feed a variety of kibble as I think it makes it less likely for a dog to get "stomache upsets" if they're fed a "bunch" of different foods. Then you wouldn't have to worry if they got into a kibble they don't normally eat because their system is use to digesting different foods.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Wouldn't hurt to rotate the foods, like others have said. I'm sure all the dogs would enjoy it as long as they don't sensitive tummies. I also enjoy Fromm and Petcurean Go! kibbles.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Be careful with Wellness if you're not wanting to use products from China. They source their Vitamin C and their Taurine (obv applies to cat food) from China. They state they test every ingredient to make sure it is what it is, but I don't like to buy anything that comes from China. Just an FYI.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i vote for fromm as well.


----------

